# F250, 7.6' or 8' Boss ???



## kblazk (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to the snow plowing trade and I already have a 2010 regular cab F250 5.4 gasser 4x4 truck with 4400' front GVWR that I would like to start snowplowing with for my properties. I have made up my mind on getting a BOSS straight blade plow but I do not now weather to get the 7.6' or 8' plow. What is the right plow width for this size of truck? I was leaning towards the 7.6' but then I do not now weather to get the Standard Duty or Super Duty. I am concerned about overloading the front weight limit on this truck. 

Any advise?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

8ft minimum, personally I'd go 8.5.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

8' blade and 800 pounds behind the rear axle. It will do fine.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

erkoehler;1322849 said:


> 8ft minimum, personally I'd go 8.5.


I second that.


----------



## kblazk (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any pics of the 7.6' amd 8' on an F250? Also is the 4400 front GVWR enough for the 8' on this truck?

And also does anyone have any up close pics of the mounting on a '08+ F250/350 ?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

A 2010 F-250 should have a Dana 60 front axle, same that my truck has. My truck has a front GAWR of 5,200 lbs. I think it all boils down to the spring rating. 

Your truck will handle the plow but new springs or timbrens would help out quite a bit.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

cold_and_tired;1322888 said:


> I second that.


+3. We ran 8' Fishers on the OBS trucks, but the Super Duty really needs 8' 6".


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

cold_and_tired;1323119 said:


> A 2010 F-250 should have a Dana 60 front axle, same that my truck has. My truck has a front GAWR of 5,200 lbs. I think it all boils down to the spring rating.
> 
> Your truck will handle the plow but new springs or timbrens would help out quite a bit.


+1. Looking into snow plow prep springs.

That said, I would run an 8' 6". These Super Duties are WIDE trucks.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish my 8.5' Western was bigger, I wouldn't go smaller then that.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't go any smaller than a 8'6". Your truck will handle it without any issues.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

9.2 Boss v plow will look good.


----------



## kblazk (Oct 14, 2011)

Ended up going with the 8' I have plow together, and undercarriage installed and 6000lb springs. Any advise on what to do with all these wires? This looks complicated!


----------



## kblazk (Oct 14, 2011)

got it installed tonight! electrical wiring took 7 hours but was worth it cause everything worked first try! check out the pics


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Remember to put it in float to take it off.


----------



## kblazk (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah i figured that out when i tried to put it on and the switch on the plow didnt work till i had it in float


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

looks good man


----------

